# americantestosterone



## carma (Sep 22, 2015)

great experience running AT gear tren ace test prop and mast e. front load with anadrol and last 6 weeks winni. great cycle. recommend them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bensira51 (Dec 26, 2015)

I bought sustanon and Anadrol 50 and haven't gotten any pipes yet and it's been two weeks I think there shits fake


----------



## Bensira51 (Dec 26, 2015)

The bottles are labeled with there logo and the Anadrol pills crumble very easy and I haven't felt shit with the sustanon, AT is some fake shit man and I bought a lot of sustanon and feel like I didn't receive any of my damn money's worth


----------



## carma (May 15, 2016)

I've ran EP gear g2g. I didn't run AT sust. Ran the cycle shown and was great. I'm not sponsor or get anything from them for post. I just want people to get good stuff.  I cut down from 16 to 8 % bf. My cycle was great. Very vascular and ripped 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 16, 2016)




----------

